# Fancy yourself a climber?



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Thus Climbed Zarathustra

come on out for something a little different


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

If anyone wants to sponsor me with a new pair of Sidi Dominator 5 shoes (size 43 mega) I'm game.


----------

